# Coffee Trailer Wanted



## PETETHEROD (Aug 30, 2012)

Hi - I'm looking for a commercial coffee setup in a trailer - needs to be dual fuel and properly setup to a good standard. I have reasonable funds but don't want to break the bank. Contact email: [email protected]

Many thanks Pete


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi Pete,

What is your budget and do you already have a trailer to kit out or would you be looking at buying the whole setup?

Andy


----------



## PETETHEROD (Aug 30, 2012)

Now have a suitable trailer to convert, also have a dual fuel machine and grinder. Once I have the trailer fitted out I will then need to source everything to fit the machine, any help would be appreciated.


----------

